# YaY! co2 System



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ok, i got mine all setup and so forth, now i know you cant give me a exact bpm but whats a good start off point (my tank 55g)? also whats should the two guages read about?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> ok, i got mine all setup and so forth, now i know you cant give me a exact bpm but whats a good start off point (my tank 55g)? also whats should the two guages read about?


The two guages should be preset so you will not have to worry about them, they will go down as the tank runs out, one measures how much co2 is left, the other measures the pressure it is set for. You should start off on the low side say 1-2 bubbles per second, (you do have a bubble counter?) test your kh and ph to get a co2 reading before doseing the co2 and after doseing wait a few hours and check the ph again and find a co2 calculator on the web and adjust accordingly. Once set keep track of the bubble count to make sure it is staying accurate. Also if you keep the co2 running 24 hours test the water during the night and right before the lights come on to make sure the ph does not drop too low. As long as your kh is atleast 3 you should not have any ph crashes.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds good, ya i got a bubble counter, and that exactly what i did about 1 a sec maybe alittle less. but the one of left is how much co2 is left in the cylinder, the ne of right is for what exactly pressure set? whats should the pressure set be at?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> sounds good, ya i got a bubble counter, and that exactly what i did about 1 a sec maybe alittle less. but the one of left is how much co2 is left in the cylinder, the ne of right is for what exactly pressure set? whats should the pressure set be at?


Not sure what it is supposed to be set at but as I said is should be factory set so even if you could change it I would not do so. Mine is set at 75 on the left one and 3 on the right one.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

mine changes if i change the valve.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> mine changes if i change the valve.


Not sure what you mean by changing the valve. What valve do you change?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

i meant adjusting the valve on the regulator( not the needle valve)


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> i meant adjusting the valve on the regulator( not the needle valve)


Oh. Then I dont know what it should be set to. Mine came factory set and said not to change it. Maybe someone else can tell you the recomended pressure. Do both change or just one? I would set it on the low side for now and just keep track of the bubbles, lower is probably better. What kind is it anyway?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what kind of regulator? I have experience with milwaukee regs only


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

its a top gun regulator


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

HaN said:


> its a top gun regulator


I saw a pic of that regulator on a web site, It says how the main pressure valve is adjustable. The best advice I can offer you is is to set the left side depending on if it lb/in2 or kg/cm2 to a setting of between 500 and 1000 lb/in2 or 50-75/cm2, I say this because mine it set by the factory and I only assume this is the proper seeting. Mine is set at 65 kg/cm2 or 950 lb/in2.

The redline of mine is at 1500 lb/in2 or 100 kg/cm2.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

HaN said:


> its a top gun regulator


Don't even worry about the right gauge. It should barely register anything, or nothing at all if you are properly using the regulator knob. Start with the needle valve opened all the way. Supposedly you can use just the regulator knob to set the bpm's, but mine would always peter out and stop...usually the next day when I wasn't home. What I ended up doing was turn it in until it bubbled rapidly, and then cranked the needle valve down to get the 1-2 bpm's. My AZOO, which is preset, reads about 10psi...my topgun is reading zero. On my AZOO the needle valve has to do all the work...on the Top Gun, the regulator valve is doing most of the work and the needle valve is fine tuning. Didn't you get the insturctuions?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

haha ya i did, it said to set the psi at 10psi and then fine tune with the needle valve, i was just seeing what most people do, sometime instructions arent always right.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm actually excited to see some of your pics of your tank in a few weeks/months







should be interesting, bro!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

def.







, i cant wait to get everything up and going and stuff. i will def post pic. but they will be hard to get a long ways picture since my tank is kind of in like a hall way almost. but i will def get pics for you


----------

